# what do you do when you dont want fish anymore?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

im thinking aobur getting rid of my Lamp Eye Tetras. they are just so skittish, any movement and all of them (10) lump up in the corner. I think i might get a few more dalmation mollies and/or 2 female dwarf gouramis to compliment my lonely male.

what can i do with my lamp eyes?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Some LFS's will accept donations of fish, and you can always give them away or try and sell them on Craigslist or a similar local classifieds website.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Some LFS will trade them in for store credit. You can see if you've got any friends or co-workers who want them. If none of those work, you can try to sell or even give them away for free on Craigs list or Kijiji (like gtm2007 suggested.)


----------

